# 1928 Singer Machine, Help Please!



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

This is a new posting on Craigslist. I am not very familiar with the old black Singers. Is this a good one? $50 sounds like a decent price for the looks of it. I'd appreciate some help on this one. I'm obsessed now with finding an old black Singer, and I don't want to make the wrong choice. Knee lever has me baffled, since it is a portable. 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/3504513633.html


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like an old 66. For $50, I'd grab it in a heartbeat!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you harvestmoon. I've sent an email telling them I'd like to see it. If it's meant to be, it will be... MINE!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hope you get it, it looks in very good condition. (but I'm not an expert)


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

happyjunker said:


> Thank you harvestmoon. I've sent an email telling them I'd like to see it. If it's meant to be, it will be... MINE!


If you can get the serial #, you can go online to singerco.com and get the exact model and manufacture date.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I checked Craigslist, again, and this one is now posted, also $50. It may actually be more practical, as it looks to have a reverse and stitch length option. I called on it and the man that is selling it is going to text me the serial number so I can find out more about it. I've refinished lots of furniture, so the paint does not scare me. 
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/hsh/3504993425.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Tracy - that second one is almost what I'm looking for! I just paid $35 for just the stool! 

Singer no longer has the numbers posted on their site, but this one has it.
http://www.ismacs.net/singer_sewing_machine_company/model-list/

And this is a neat identification guide for many early singer models

http://www.sandman-collectibles.com/id-singer-machines.htm

BTW- the first looks like a model 66 (many variations)
and the second looks like a 201 - without the built in light on the front.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That second one is almost identical to mine, only mine is in a treadle cabinet. I'm not positive but it would be I think a 15-91.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

The first looks like a 99, to me. It's a 3/4 size machine but most of their parts are interchangeable with a 66, hence a similarity. 
I have one just like it, but mine is cast aluminum so it's "lighter" and therefore is my going-to-retreats/class machine. This one is probably cast iron though, as they were far more common.
Bess also is run by knee-bar. I had originally planned to convert her to foot pedal (the wiring is super simple!), but decided I _liked_ the knee-bar once I got used to it. 
BTW, the first one doesn't have a reverse (to do that, you basically have to lift the presser foot and flip your work around so it's facing the other direction. Or, if you're doing a locking stitch, lift, pull your work back a smidge and stitch forward again), but it DOES have a stitch adjust. That's what the silver knob is above the gold Singer badge.

The second I agree with Ruby. It looks like a 15-91 to me, too. Again, I have one of those. 
Alice is my workhorse. She's the one I have in my sewing table and I use her several times a week.


Either would be an _excellent_ machine, but if you're planning on just parking it in one spot, you'd probably be happier with the machine in the cabinet. The work surface would be more comfortable.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

The seller of the second machine text'd me and told me he found the manual. He said it's a 15-90. He also gave me the serial number. Looks like the difference between the 15-90 and the 15-91 is that the 91 is gear driven, and the 90 is belt driven. I told him I'd like to come see it tomorrow or this weekend. For $50, I'm very excited! 

This machine is very similar to the machine my Grandmother had in her dining room. I never saw her sew, she used it as a telephone table. I remember messing with the knee lever, and her yelling at us to leave it alone. LOL...


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

We are meeting Saturday afternoon. YAY!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's wonderful. You've inspired me to go look at Craigslist and saw a few, one or two that look interesting and decent money.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Good luck getting the machines!

I need to look more carefully - I saw the back end of the second and didn't even notice it's the model with the tension on the front end and not the front side. There are so many variations of machines, kind of neat but a lot to pay attention to.

I'm going to look on the craigslist for the area my son lives in (suburb of Atlanta). If I buy something off Ebay, I'd pay shipping so not a big deal if I buy something there and have him ship it. Craigslist seems so much cheaper than Ebay.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Angie, I don't call it inspiration... I call it obsession! This machine was the first thing I thought of this morning upon waking! I blame all you folks on this board, talking about and sewing on these old black Singers! I've been just fine in my own little 401A world, all these years, before reading and posting here. Now I MUST HAVE a little black Singer! 

I'm not interested in the first machine after seeing the second. I think it will be more practical for me, and I will be more apt to use it since it has a reverse. I like to lock my stitches. It seems to be missing the thread spool pin. I'll pick one of those up along with a new belt. I had the seller check to make sure the bobbin case is there as well. 

Cathy, if you let me know which model you are looking for, I can help you look in my area. I would be my pleasure to help you find one at a good price. I love checking Craigslist. You can swing through again, have lunch, pick up your machine and trade me more rabbit meat for goat.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I blame my rabbits on my current obsession. I want to start tanning hides, and if I get good at it then I'll have DH save hides from deer to tan - then I'll need to sew them and wanted a good strong straight stitch machine. Got to thinking maybe the treadle would work.

Then started looking at pictures and found one that looked just like I learned to sew on, and that got me wanting one like that. 

Nothing like putting the cart before the horse - at least I have two dozen skins in my freezer so this is not totally theoretical


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Cathy, If you check St. Louis Craigslist, and find something you like, let me know. I'd be glad to check it out and pick it up for you, provided I don't want to keep it for myself! Just kidding! 

I don't know about any other treadle, but this thing has teeny tiny stitches. I adjusted the stitch length, and the longest stitch is very short. I would think the hide would tear. I used an old Japanese machine once to re-canvas a pop up camping trailer. I still have that machine. It worked great, is a big heavy thing, but did an excellent job going up and down through up to 8 layers of heavy canvas. 

I'm sure the rabbit hides are pretty thin. You may want to use a machine that has a more variable stitch length. What are you going to do with the hides once tanned and sewn together?


----------

